# Sonny Puzikas(Very Cool)



## Josh

Man ya'll, check this out, this is Ken J. Good's site. Very cool with a ton of clips. Plus, the newest one has Sonny, oh my gosh!! Holy Cow, this guy can tear someone up. Dang!!!

http://strategosvideo1.com/PCRvids.htm

and just check em all out!!! very cool stuff.


----------



## pesilat

ROFLMAO!

I've known Sonny for several years and have had the opportunity to train with him on several occasions (though it's always been in a training partner mode or with me in an instructorial capacity - Sonny trained some with my instructor for a time).

Sonny's a great guy and, you're right, he can tear someone up. He's very good. Every time we're together, we end up beating the tar out of each other - good times 

One particularly funny one (which will also give some insight into Sonny's sense of humor), we were working together at a seminar back in 2000. We got to playing some. He hit the floor and I got him rolled away from me. Before he got back around, I simulated a groin rip from behind. Sonny stopped cold and looked back over his shoulder. He said, "Why would you want to do that? I've not had kids yet. You're a mean man, you know that?" I fell out laughing then and still laugh when I think about it.

If you get the chance to train with Sonny, jump at it - and tell him I said "hi." 

Mike


----------



## jellyman

Actually, I was very impressed with his fluidity


----------



## pesilat

> _Originally posted by jellyman _
> *Actually, I was very impressed with his fluidity *



All the RMA guys that I've seen (which isn't many) have been _very_ fluid. In fact, the phrase "uncannily fluid" is how I would describe many of them - including Sonny.

Mike


----------



## NYCRonin

Persilat
  I am sure that Sonny is thankful it was only a simulated groin rip - from what I understand he and his wife are awaiting the birth of their duaghter, in about 2 months.


----------



## pesilat

> _Originally posted by NYCRonin _
> *Persilat
> I am sure that Sonny is thankful it was only a simulated groin rip - from what I understand he and his wife are awaiting the birth of their duaghter, in about 2 months. *



Awesome  Unfortunately, it's been a while since I've seen him - at least a year, maybe 2.

I'll have to see if I can get in touch with him.

Mike


----------



## Todd

very nice work Sonny


----------



## Cruentus

Is Sonny a Systema guy?

Cool Demo!


----------



## Jay Bell

Yeppers


----------



## pesilat

> _Originally posted by PAUL _
> *Is Sonny a Systema guy?
> 
> Cool Demo! *



Yup. But he's trained in quite a few other things, too - things I know of would be some Kuntao, Silat, and FMA. But I would guess that his core is Systema - he was Spetsnaz after all.

Mike


----------



## Cruentus

> _Originally posted by pesilat _
> *Yup. But he's trained in quite a few other things, too - things I know of would be some Kuntao, Silat, and FMA. But I would guess that his core is Systema - he was Spetsnaz after all.
> 
> Mike *



Sonny was Spetsnaz...? The younger looking guy with the glasses without the Russian accent?

Another question...is he one of Vladimirs students?


----------



## NYCRonin

Though I have not seen the clip - I can state that Sonny is one of Vlad's students and friends. He sometimes host Vlad at seminars down Florida way - those in the area who are interested in Systema will find such events well worth attending.


----------



## Cruentus

> _Originally posted by NYCRonin _
> *Though I have not seen the clip - I can state that Sonny is one of Vlad's students and friends. He sometimes host Vlad at seminars down Florida way - those in the area who are interested in Systema will find such events well worth attending. *



Thats what I thought, but the "he was spetznaz after all" comment confused me.


----------



## Jay Bell

Yes, Sonny is former Spetsnaz.  I'm not certain of the branch, (MVD maybe?)


----------



## pesilat

> _Originally posted by PAUL _
> *Sonny was Spetsnaz...? The younger looking guy with the glasses without the Russian accent?
> 
> Another question...is he one of Vladimirs students? *



No. That's not him. I'm not sure how old Sonny is but I think he's in his mid to late 30s. No glasses. Russian accent. He keeps his hair cut real short (military style) but has a distinct widow's peak.

Go to the video page again and watch the video of Sonny - here's a direct link to his video: http://strategosvideo3.com/videos/RMA-Sonny.wmv

I'm pretty sure that it's Sonny's voice on the narration but you should definitely be able to figure out which one he is.

However, a young guy without a Russian accent might also be former Spetsnaz - depending on what he was trained to do. Never underestimate anyone.

Mike


----------



## Cruentus

> _Originally posted by pesilat _
> *No. That's not him. I'm not sure how old Sonny is but I think he's in his mid to late 30s. No glasses. Russian accent. He keeps his hair cut real short (military style) but has a distinct widow's peak.
> 
> Go to the video page again and watch the video of Sonny - here's a direct link to his video: http://strategosvideo3.com/videos/RMA-Sonny.wmv
> 
> I'm pretty sure that it's Sonny's voice on the narration but you should definitely be able to figure out which one he is.
> 
> However, a young guy without a Russian accent might also be former Spetsnaz - depending on what he was trained to do. Never underestimate anyone.
> 
> Mike *



Right...I understand now...I was lookin' at the wrong guy.

Young looking guy without an accent could definatily be former spetznaz...or anything for that matter. Thats why I asked, and didn't assume!


----------



## pesilat

> _Originally posted by PAUL _
> *Right...I understand now...I was lookin' at the wrong guy.
> 
> Young looking guy without an accent could definatily be former spetznaz...or anything for that matter. Thats why I asked, and didn't assume!  *



LOL - Got it 

Yeah, when you meet Sonny in person, there's no doubt that he's Russian - or at least from that part of the world.

Mike


----------



## Klondike93

At the last seminar Vlad did in Charlotte, Sonny did the friday night workout and it was fun. He did keep saying though how everyone in the room hates Russians, even Vlad (that one had us rolling  :rofl: ).  He's fun to work with, but serious when needed.


----------

